
$1M for 200kg to orbit with SpaceX rideshare - ndhillon
https://www.spacex.com/rideshare/index.html
======
sq_
I love that we've reached the point now where you can just _book a flight_ on
a rocket for your payload. Can't wait to see what the next decade or so
brings, as more new launch vehicles are developed.

------
TomMarius
SpaceX is developing Starship and Raptor, hoping to be finiahed soon. But what
is after that? Is it the best launch vehicle current science allows?

